# Adding songs to Need For Speed Porsche: 2000 (Unleashed)



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

On my Need For Speed Porsche Unleashed game I was wanting to put some songs on it. Somehow the songs were removed and I was wanting to put some songs on their of my own.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

PC or console?


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

PC. I don't really believe you can add songs to the console verson.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

willmon18 said:


> PC. I don't really believe you can add songs to the console verson.


Put them on the Xbox's HDD. PC is not my expertise.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I am needing some songs for the PC version.


----------



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

To my knowledge there is nothing you can do to actually integrate your own music files into the game.... but I could be wrong.

Your best bet would probably be to find a very low-resource mp3 program (like foobar2000, or similar) do up a custom playlist, adjust the volume as necessary, and then launch the game. But even then, there are no gaurantees, and you'd have to alt+tab for music control.

http://www.nfsxtreme.com/nfs5/gameinfo.shtml

Check out this website... it has a tonne of edits/cheats/hacks on there. I didn't see anything pertaining to music, but maybe I missed it...

edit: I'm hooked on Need For Speed Most Wanted, which has an in-game soundtrack that can be modified slightly (removal of tracks/re-arrangement of tracks) but it is still impossible to insert your own mp3's in there. Given that NFSMW is more recent than porsche unleashed and still does not support custom soundtracks, I think it's highly unlikely that porsche unleashed would.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I am thinking there has to be some way. I am thinking about where is the music that comes with the game located. Look at the format of it get some song files and modify them to that format and add them to that folder. But I don't know where the songs are located so I am sort of out of luck for now.


----------

